#  > Telecomunicações >  > NETGEAR >  >  Netgear R6300 pode oferecer até 1,3Gbps de transferência.

## Arimatheia

*Depois da AirFiber vem aí o Netgear R6300, dando-nos uma chance de podemos competir com as teles.*

*CARACTERÍSTICAS*
*APLICAÇÕES*

*WiFi 
Tecnologia*
*Acelerar*
*Série*
*NETGEAR 
Genie ®*
*Seguro 
de conexão*
*Fácil 
instalação*
*ReadySHARE 
acesso USB*
*Simultâneo 
Dual Band*
*Gigabit 
com fios*
*Gigabit 
WiFi*
*E-mail, Chat, Surf, 
Vídeo, Música*
*On-line 
de jogos*
*HD 
streaming*
*Multiple HD 
streaming*

N150
Até 
150Mbps †
http://www.netgear.com/images/wirele...-118-51173.png
http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ter18-8118.jpg
http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ter18-8118.jpg
http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ter18-8118.jpg




http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ter18-8118.jpg




N300
Até 
300Mbps †
http://www.netgear.com/images/wirele...-218-51174.png
http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ter18-8118.jpg
http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ter18-8118.jpg
http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ter18-8118.jpg




http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ter18-8118.jpg
http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ter18-8118.jpg



N600
Até 
300 300 Mbps †
http://www.netgear.com/images/wirele...-318-51177.png
http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ter18-8118.jpg
http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ter18-8118.jpg
http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ter18-8118.jpg
http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ter18-8118.jpg
http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ter18-8118.jpg
http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ter18-8118.jpg

http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ter18-8118.jpg
http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ter18-8118.jpg
http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ter18-8118.jpg


N900
Até 
450 450 Mbps †
http://www.netgear.com/images/wirele...-418-51176.png
http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ter18-8118.jpg
http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ter18-8118.jpg
http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ter18-8118.jpg
http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ter18-8118.jpg
http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ter18-8118.jpg
http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ter18-8118.jpg

http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ter18-8118.jpg
http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ter18-8118.jpg
http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ter18-8118.jpg


*AC1750*
Até 
450 1300 ‡ Mbps †
http://www.netgear.com/images/wirele...-518-51175.png
http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ack18-8137.jpg
http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ack18-8137.jpg
http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ack18-8137.jpg
http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ack18-8137.jpg
http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ack18-8137.jpg
http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ack18-8137.jpg
http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ack18-8137.jpg
http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ack18-8137.jpg
http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ack18-8137.jpg
http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ack18-8137.jpg
http://www.netgear.com/images/checkm...ack18-8137.jpg



http://www.netgear.com/images/R6300-...am18-51158.jpg*Conteúdo da Embalagem*R6300 Router Wi-FiCabo EthernetGuia de instalação rápidaAdaptador de alimentação, localizada ao país de venda*Especificações físicas*Dimensões: 205 x 255 x 77 mm (8,07 x 10,04 x 3,03) emPeso: 654g (1,44 lb)*Padrões*Dois (2) portas USB 2.0IEEE ® 802.11 b / g / n de 2,4 GHzIEEE 802.11 a / n / ac 5,0 GHzCinco (5) 10/100/1000 (1 WAN e 4 LAN) portas Gigabit Ethernet com auto-sensing tecnologia*Garantia*Limitada mínimo garantia de 1 ano ou mais, se previsto em lei. Mais de 90 dias de suporte ao cliente básico. Para garantia e suporte em detalhes sua visita região support.netgear.com .*Requisitos de Sistema*Microsoft ® Windows 7, Vista ® , XP ® de 2000, Mac OS ® , UNIX ® ou Linux ®Microsoft ® Internet Explorer ® 5.0, o Firefox ® 2.0, Safari ® 1.4, ou do Google Chrome ™ 11,0 navegadores ou superiorUse laptop com placa de 3x3 Mbps 450 como Centrino ® 6300/5300, ou adaptador 802.11ac 3x3 para o máximo desempenho*Execução*Reforço WiFi com amplificadores de alta potência de rádioMemória: 128 MB de Flash e 128 MB de RAMAvançado da Qualidade de Serviço (QoS)Suporte IPv6 (Internet Protocol Version 6)*Facilidade de uso*NETGEAR Genie ® App-Personal dashboard para monitorar, controlar e reparar sua rede domésticaPush 'N' Conectar usando Wi-Fi Protected Setup ® (WPS) 1*Segurança*Wi-Fi Protected Access ® (WPA/WPA2-PSK)Dupla proteção firewall (SPI e NAT firewall)Denial-of-service (DoS) prevenção de ataques

----------


## naldo864

este netgear me deu a impressão de ser uma coisa mas para ponto de acesso interno ,enquanto o unbt e feito para area externa propria para enlaces .
sendo assim não vai concorrer direto com o airfiber .

----------


## demattos

> este netgear me deu a impressão de ser uma coisa mas para ponto de acesso interno ,enquanto o unbt e feito para area externa propria para enlaces .
> sendo assim não vai concorrer direto com o airfiber .




concordo com naldo vejo este equipamento para uso indoor e nao outdoor seria muita falta de informacao comparar com o equipamento da unbt

----------


## Arimatheia

> este netgear me deu a impressão de ser uma coisa mas para ponto de acesso interno ,enquanto o unbt e feito para area externa propria para enlaces .
> sendo assim não vai concorrer direto com o airfiber .


Obrigado por comentar Naldo864, você está totalmente correto com sua afirmação, inicialmente seu uso é em indoor, porém ele trabalha com o novo padrão ac, podendo até comunicar com padrões antériores tais como; a / b / g / n, Não sei se pensam de uma forma positivista como eu de futuramente a Netgear lançar um produtos para uso externo no padrão "ac" em outdoor, para assim podemos passar uma largura de banda maior ao nossos clientes ao pequeno custo! Vi uma matéria no Tecmundo que o lançamento sairá em maio por volta dos U$299,00 que sinal um valor pequenos.

----------


## EribertoTorres

Mas olha, ele com uma caixa hermética, fazendo pequenos ptp deve ser bom.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

tem que ver o processador e quantidades de pps.
tálves futuras verções sejãm boas opções como clientes, por agora não vejo vantagem nesse produto, alem da chegada do novo padrão. mas já e um começo.

----------

